# Prestonfield ,Duddingston and Aberdour.



## Rlburnside (May 26, 2016)

Played these courses last weekend with my brother and a friend who come up from London for a long weekend.

We played Prestonfield on the Friday got there early and had a very good breakfast served by friendly staff, the course has fantastic views of Arthers Seat , I found the course relatively easy except the par 3s which were well bunkered around the greens. The hardest hole I thought was the 3rd which even if you hit a good drive on the right it still runs of the fairway which slops down to the left. The greens were a touch slow but all in all a good course and we enjoyed playing there, the pro gave us a reduced rate for a return visit on Sunday.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 26, 2016)

Finish the review later in the day.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 26, 2016)

Looking forward to your duddingston review... A few members on here.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 26, 2016)

So we played Duddingston on the Saterday very impressed with the course,we got some heavy showers and a bit of wind, again we got there early had a good breakfast,we were a bit dazzled by a lady in a shocking pink trolley whilst having breakfast  which I assume was Fairway Dodger ( nice swing btw). 

The pro was very helpful advising us of which tee to not to use the driver, the course was in good condition and the greens were faster than Prestonfield which I liked, the fairways had a good cut and the rough was not to long, it was a pleasure to play a course with the bunkers in such good conditions I only saw one footprint in the bunkers on the whole course which shows the members look after they're course.
I lost two balls in the burn that runs through most of the course due to having played there for the first time, some great driving holes especially on the back nine, I birdied the par 4 16th and was 20 yards short of the green in two on the par 5 17th and nearly chipped in for a eagle.

The pro let us off 20 min. Early as it wasn't to busing at dinner time which I found surpriseing for a Saturday we were never held up once , the pace of play was good which made for a enjoyable round, I would have chose this course for our return round but my guests wanted to play Prestonfield as they are not long of the tee and Prestonfield is a easier course.

Im coming back down in July and will play Duddingston again highly recommended lovely course.

On Monday we played Aberdour , we got a great day no wind and sunshine, big thanks to Jamielaing for the recommendation,what a setting for golf course the first three tee shots are stunning , again the course was in good condition but a bit hilly with some tees close to other greens,I wouldn't like to be a member there as it was a bit of a slog in places and a bit short but that doesn't detract from a great place to play a real gem, oh and if you have a nice car don't park near the 17th green as its very close.

The 3 courses we played were a joy and everyone was friendly and helpful , no hold ups on any course which helped the enjoyment , of the three Duddingston was my favourite .

My guests had a great time and really Enjoyed Edingburgh ,had two good nights one in the Voodo rooms and one in the Jazz Bar.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 26, 2016)

Pink!? Yikes wiznae me! :rofl:

Glad you enjoyed the course.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 26, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Pink!? Yikes wiznae me! :rofl:

Glad you enjoyed the course.
		
Click to expand...

Oh must have got you mixed with someone else on the forum with a pink trolley


----------



## jamielaing (Jun 5, 2016)

Just saw this after your comment on another thread. No problem with the recommendation. I think duddingston is the best course in Edinburgh bar none. When you're back up I'm happy to give you further recommendations around Edinburgh. Or if you want to play duddingston again let me know and I'll join you.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 5, 2016)

jamielaing said:



			Just saw this after your comment on another thread. No problem with the recommendation. I think duddingston is the best course in Edinburgh bar none. When you're back up I'm happy to give you further recommendations around Edinburgh. Or if you want to play duddingston again let me know and I'll join you.
		
Click to expand...

I would be more than happy to play Duddingston again, thanks for the offer of a game, I'm coming back down in late July might just take you up on the offer.:thup:


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 30, 2016)

jamielaing said:



			Just saw this after your comment on another thread. No problem with the recommendation. I think duddingston is the best course in Edinburgh bar none. When you're back up I'm happy to give you further recommendations around Edinburgh. Or if you want to play duddingston again let me know and I'll join you.
		
Click to expand...

Mortonhall?
Royal Burgess?
The Musselburgh?

All three of them are easily on a par with Duddingston in my opinion. Guess it's all about opinions. 

Never heard Aberdour called a slog before, if anything it's actually on the short side. Agree though that after the thrill of the first 3 holes it goes downhill but usually in good condition unless wet.


----------

